# Allegiant Airlines to Hawaii



## Ron98GT (Apr 24, 2012)

In June, 2012, Allegiant Airlines will start service to Honolulu, Hawaii.  They are only flying from Las Vegas, NV, and also Fresno, CA.

The cheapest fares that I saw were $179 each way + taxes.

Competition = Good Thing


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 24, 2012)

Call me paranoid, but I don't feel comfortable booking discount airlines, especially when dealing with overseas travel and/or the ferocious winds of the Hawaiian islands.  I figure that in order to compete at those prices, either their planes are old or their pilots are young! 

Give me Delta or United and their experienced pilots and I'll gladly pay an extra $300 or so for peace of mind.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2012)

Isn't Allegient one of the airlines that offers discount pricing, but then charges you for every single extra like checked luggage, assigned seats, etc., etc., etc.

My sister told me her niece used Allegient to fly from CA to MO and by the time she got through paying for 4 tickets, plus all the extras, it would have been just as "cheap" or cheaper to fly with one of the other airlines.  She also said, at least the route they were flying, that the schedule wasn't all that great, meaning they only flew a couple of days per week.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2012)

Allegiant does charge for all the extras - BUT you can decline them.  However, it isn't obvious on their website, and many people do not understand that the fees are automatically included unless you opt out from them.  Soon they will be charging for carry-ons as well, except for one personal item.  We like to travel light, so we are going to try to travel with just the maximum sized personal item and see how we do.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> In June, 2012, Allegiant Airlines will start service to Honolulu, Hawaii.  They are only flying from Las Vegas, NV, and also Fresno, CA.
> 
> The cheapest fares that I saw were $179 each way + taxes.
> 
> Competition = Good Thing



$179+checked baggage fee+carry on baggage fee+seat selection fee+fee's for any food/water inflight+fee's to breath the air on the plane et......

We use to fly Allegiant until their add on fee's started jacking the rate up to the same as if we were flying a regular carrier. Add to this the risk that, as a charter carrier, if they decide to cancel a flight, they are only obligated to refund you the price of your ticket. They are not required to accomadate you on another carrier and, trust me, they won't even attempt it.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2012)

Could be a long ol' flight to Hawaii on a DC-9/B-717/MD-80 with non-reclining seats. Maybe they have a bigger plane stashed somewhere.

Last year, Allegiant came here for 2 round trips a week to LAS (Fri-Mon) for $29+++ but must not have sold enough fight/hotel packages to make a buck on us, so they picked up their signs and left town.

They learned all their money making tricks from RyanAir, but without the service.

Jim


----------



## JeffW (Apr 24, 2012)

Semi-related:  my cubemate at work was looking fly from the East Coast to Florida earlier this month. On the 'base' fare, Spirit out of Atlantic City was cheaper.  However, as she stepped through the purchase, it was one fee after another (baggage, seat selection, I think an online booking fee).  Before she clicked 'buy', I said, "Maybe we should check Southwest out of PHL."  Sure enough, I don't remember if they were cheaper, but there were definitely comparable.  That's who she went with.


I'm sure Spirit and Allegient get enough 'curious' shoppers.  However, I bet there defection rate when it gets to the final purchase screen, and they see all the fees, is pretty high.

Jeff


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 24, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Isn't Allegient one of the airlines that offers discount pricing, but then charges you for every single extra like checked luggage, assigned seats, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> My sister told me her niece used Allegient to fly from CA to MO and by the time she got through paying for 4 tickets, plus all the extras, it would have been just as "cheap" or cheaper to fly with one of the other airlines.  She also said, at least the route they were flying, that the schedule wasn't all that great, meaning they only flew a couple of days per week.



Your thinking of Spirit Airlines.  Their the ones that starting the check-in baggage fee's.  Now they started charging for carry-on's.

My wife uses Allegiant to fly roundtrip between Las Vegas and Colorado Springs several times a year, with carry-ons, and no complaints.  I used them last October, with carry-ons, had had no complaint.

When we fly to Hawaii with Hawaiian Air, we only use carry-ons, so there are no extra charges.

my only complaint with Allegiant is that they have no direct flights between Las Vegas and Florida, so that their prices are nolonger competitive.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Your thinking of Spirit Airlines.  Their the ones that starting the check-in baggage fee's.  Now they started charging for carry-on's.



No, I'm not thinking Spirit.  I'm thinking Allegiant.  Route from Los Angeles to Branson.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 24, 2012)

One side note.  When people post on this web site and constantly get beat-up, they get rather reluctant to post, even if they have useful information that SOME people might find useful.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 24, 2012)

Luanne said:


> No, I'm not thinking Spirit.  I'm thinking Allegiant.  Route from Los Angeles to Branson.



What ever, sorry I posted.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> What ever, sorry I posted.



I just don't like being corrected when I'm not wrong.  

And you're not getting "beat up".  Mostly people are just cautioning that there may be additional charges that make the great deal not so great.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> One side note.  When people post on this web site and constantly get beat-up, they get rather reluctant to post, even if they have useful information that SOME people might find useful.



Why is it OK for your to correct Luanne, but not OK for her to correct you?  I don't see anything inappropriate in her post at all.  Just a simple correction.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Denise.    I'm just amazed when people who post on a public website forum get upset when people disagree, or post differing views or opinions.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2012)

Back to the OP topic:  Should be interesting to see how a Las Vegas to Hawaii route pans out.  Allegiant knows how to shave the last nickel off their expenses, so maybe this will turn into something good.  

But as someone said, I don't know whether the jets I've seen them fly would be right for trans-oceanic flights.  I think their hub is in Las Vegas -- does anyone know if they have a stockpile of bigger jets sitting there?

Dave


----------



## curbysplace (Apr 24, 2012)

Read the newspaper article on Allegiant beginning service to Hawaii and thought it said they will fly 757's on that route.  The comment on the fees is correct (i.e., $10 -$15 "convenience" fee for booking on line, $2 for a Coke, etc., carryon bag fee).  Bottom line, with all the fee addons, is their total travel fee higher or lower than another airline?  We will weigh it considering that if the price is close including the addon fees, does the convenience of Allegiant's non-stop flights and the flight schedule to Las Vegas, Los Angeles, Mesa and Orlando carry the day.  For us it cuts out 2-3 hours to those destinations because we can avoid a connection in either Minneapolis, Denver, Chicago or Dallas.  Hawaii on the other hand may make a connection in Vegas feasible or unfeasible; will it  be more costly and more of a hassle.  It'll be interesting to see how this unfolds from our part of the country--the Midwest.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 24, 2012)

Las Vegas is a popular destination for Hawaiians, so I'm sure that may have been a factor that Allegiant considered when planning this route.

Here's a quote from  this  recent article:

"Allegiant's planned three-times weekly flights from Las Vegas make sense to me. Having worked at two vacation packaging companies in my career, Las Vegas was always the number one destination for people living in Hawaii traveling to the mainland. I managed inventory and pricing for a twice weekly charter flight from Vegas to Honolulu and it was almost effortless to fill the planes. Allegiant, I'm sure, is hoping for the same."


----------



## tompalm (Apr 25, 2012)

curbysplace said:


> Read the newspaper article on Allegiant beginning service to Hawaii and thought it said they will fly 757's on that route.



I read 757s also.  However, these aircraft are older and single isle.  The 767s that Hawaiian, United and the other airlines fly are newer and better for transpac.  I am happy that Allegiant is starting service and that will help keep the price low.  But, after adding all the extra fees, I don't think I will be saving enough money to fly on them.  For a few dollars more, I will take a 767 with a major airline.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm not trying to beat you up. I'm am trying to warn that what looks like a great deal might not be as great as it looks. It's also important to take into consideration Allegiant flys as a charter airline. If they cancel a flight, they don't have to reaccomadate you on another airline. You're just stuck until Allegiant has an empty seat to get you out on or until you find and pay for a ticket on another airline. I've had a few co-workers learn that leason the hard way. It's important to know what the risks are before putting your money down and, with Allegiant, there are additional charges as well as additional risks.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 25, 2012)

*2-3-2*



tompalm said:


> I read 757s also.  However, these aircraft are older and single isle.  The 767s that Hawaiian, United and the other airlines fly are newer and better for transpac.


The 757's (2/1982) first flight was actually after the 767 (9/1981) and while the 757 ended production in 2004 it is, like the 767, a great aircraft. The GW of the 757 is around 250,000# the 676's is in a range that averages about 4000,000#. Boeing built about 1000 of each. The 757 has about half as many hull loss accidents. Their older sister, the 737, on the other hand  is about 100,000# first born in 1967.  We've flown to Hawaii on all of them ... and the best ride is on the 747 or 777. 

*The best thing about the 767 is its 2-3-2*. This is the main reason we choose this aircraft when we can. We get both a window and an aisle and no middle seat


----------



## tompalm (Apr 26, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> It's also important to take into consideration Allegiant flys as a charter airline. If they cancel a flight, they don't have to reaccomadate you on another airline. You're just stuck until Allegiant has an empty seat to get you out on or until you find and pay for a ticket on another airline.  It's important to know what the risks are before putting your money down and, with Allegiant, there are additional charges as well as additional risks.



Excellently stated and could not have said it better myself.  

Also, Daventrina said it well " We've flown to Hawaii on all of them ... and the best ride is on the 747 or 777." and also stated the 757 is not that old.  But, my input is from a few pilots that I know who are now working for Allegiant and have nothing good to say about flying the older aircraft that Allegiant flies, or the maintenance that is done.  I assume that Allegiant will be buying older 757s, because that is what they do.  

When I mentioned newer 767s, I was thinking about Hawaiian and all the backup aircraft they have in Hawaii.  I like the seat configuration also on the 767 and getting two seats on the side.  I might fly Allegiant, but the only thing excites me about them is that they are bringing lower fares for Hawaii - Vegas flights.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 26, 2012)

tompalm said:


> my input is from a few pilots that I know who are now working for Allegiant and have nothing good to say about flying the older aircraft that Allegiant flies, or the maintenance that is done. ...


That is the scary part...
A well maintained older aircraft isn't necessarily bad.
A poorly maintained newer aircraft isn't good.
A poorly maintained older aircraft is BAD.   :ignore: 

For a few bucks (maybe not that much) is it worth a mechanical failure 1000 miles from land:ignore:


----------



## KonaCoffeeDrinker (Apr 26, 2012)

No guarantees on aircraft type on any airline.  Recently booked San Francisco to Kona on United. Happy to be on a 767 because of the 2-3-2 configuration. Week after booking United switched plane to 757. 
Have flown Allegiant on short hops and had no concerns.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Apr 26, 2012)

*allegiant air*

wow, so much negativity on a discount airline.
I have flown them several times. I have found nothing but great service, and top notch employees. Just because they are a bit cheaper does not mean you will sacrifice your experience. Alligiant selectively identifies routes where they can make money. 
In canada, we have a "discount airline" in wetjet. They have made their living off of giving great service. Ultimately the market will determine who wins or loses.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2012)

Has anyone else actually gone to the Allegiant site and tried to book a flight to Hawaii from Las Vegas, if only to get pricing and availability for a non-discounted "regular" scheduled flight?  I just tried it, and got mixed results.

Using a Saturday departure in mid-July as a "typical" starting date, I found I could not fly back from Hawaii on the following Saturday on Allegiant.  My timeshares in Hawaii check in/out on Saturday, so that is immediately a problem.  I'd have to return on Friday or Sunday, so either cut my week short, spend extra money to stay another night, or book return flights on a different carrier.  That alone makes this a deal breaker for me.

The price I eventually saw was $533 per person, which WAS a bit less than Hawaiian Airlines for comparable dates, but the schedule on Hawaiian was better.  The difference in ticket price would likely be about the same cost as paying for an extra night spent in Hawaii.

Perhaps if the passenger was able to travel based on the schedule Allegiant currently has published, this might work.  But for a timeshare vacation based (generally) on a week's stay, it doesn't work, at least not for me.  YMMV.

Dave


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 26, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> The price I eventually saw was $533 per person, which WAS a bit less than Hawaiian Airlines for comparable dates, but the schedule on Hawaiian was better.  The difference in ticket price would likely be about the same cost as paying for an extra night spent in Hawaii.


Did that $533 price include baggage check fee or carry-on fee?

Just looking at their web site, and found this:


> If booked in advance, the baggage fee for the first and second checked bag is up to $34.99 per bag, *per segment*, with the specific amount depending on your departure and arrival airports. *A segment consists of one takeoff and one landing*.


So if I understand this correctly, if I fly Allegiant from here in Colorado to Hawaii, making a connection through Las Vegas, I would pay $70 per checked bag, each way, for each bag.  Since they charge the same for carry-on, it doesn't mater if it is checked or not.

Botom line, if I had two bags for a trip to Hawaii, I would have to pay an *additional $280 *just to get my bags there and back.  I think that alone would put Allegiant out of the running, not to mention all of the other issues mentioned here w/ Allegiant.

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 26, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> Did that $533 price include baggage check fee or carry-on fee?
> 
> Just looking at their web site, and found this:
> 
> ...



I've never known Allegiant to fly to destinations using the hub and spoke system of connections. I've only known them to fly direct. I would assume (read could be wrong) that you'd have to fly to one of the destinations that depart for Hawaii (most likely Vegas), get off the plane, pick up your checked luggage and check in for you next flight. 

Keep in mind that Allegiant is run as a charter airline. Making connections might not be something charter airlines can do. I've never really looked into it but I've also never seen Allegiant offer connecting service to any destination from our home airport.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> Did that $533 price include baggage check fee or carry-on fee?
> 
> Just looking at their web site, and found this:
> 
> ...




Kurt, I didn't get that far down into things, but it would seem that you're correct.  I stopped at the basic fare for the tickets, since the other charges are variable, depending on whether you want a reserved seat in advance, whether you buy your ticket online or from an airport agent, and such.  Since other carriers also charge for bags, I figured that would only add onto the basic fare from most anyone.

Either way, I'm still thinking Allegiant may be great for hops between cities in the Continental US, but flying them for long distances over water just doesn't appeal to me.  

And then there's the whole issue about Frequent Flyer miles.  I earn them with both Hawaiian and Alaska, and a roundtrip to Hawaii adds a fair amount of miles to things.  I don't know if Allegiant offers them for any program.

Dave


----------



## daventrina (Apr 27, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Keep in mind that Allegiant is run as a charter airline. Making connections might not be something charter airlines can do. ...


Keeping that in mind ... If anything goes wrong ... it is a near certainty that they won't put you on another flight.


----------



## zora (Apr 27, 2012)

*Hawaiian Air*

fyi, Hawaiian Airlines now has airbus in its fleet.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 27, 2012)

zora said:


> fyi, Hawaiian Airlines now has airbus in its fleet.



And miss out on the luxurious MD83's?:hysterical: 

We flew Allegiant last week and i have to say that the MD83 is the loudest plane I have ever been on and isn't far off the Russian made Illusian's that could deafen you on take off!  First time on Allegiant and I did not know this, but I guess everyone else did, the back half if the plane was empty!


----------



## daventrina (Apr 27, 2012)

zora said:


> fyi, Hawaiian Airlines now has airbus in its fleet.


Yep... Should have bought Dreamliners  
And that will be a problem in the future for us  
Not to start an aircraft battle, but We have a motto: "Boeing or we're not going"
or this one: "Boeings rules and Airbuss druel!" :ignore: 
We don't fly Airbus unless we absolutely have to (twice)! 
The system failure accident list is loooooong... 

Buy American!  
What are they thinking at Hawaiian


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 27, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Keeping that in mind ... If anything goes wrong ... it is a near certainty that they won't put you on another flight.



It's not a near certainty, it's certain. Allegiant does NOT reaccomadate passengers on other airlines. If they don't fly for any reason, you don't fly. You're stuck. They fly from our home airport to Vegas and a few other destinations. I have co-workers who will never fly them again because they learned this lesson the hard way.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 5, 2012)

*Is it really that bad?*

Is it really that bad? I had never heard from Allegiant Air before but we are considering to fly with them from Las Vegas to Honolulu. They have good prices but also a better time schedule than Hawaiian Air. But I wouldn't like it if they don't bring me there! Anyone having experiences and advice? I know that they will only begin this route this month and we will be going later this year but I am in doubt what to do. Thanks !


----------



## daventrina (Jun 6, 2012)

Margariet said:


> Is it really that bad? I had never heard from Allegiant Air before but we are considering to fly with them from Las Vegas to Honolulu.


Probably not any different that Leisure Air or SunTrips were...
We flew both. We didn't get stuck at home for a day waiting to leave... but others did...

That said... One time,  on Leisure Air, coming back from Maui, they had only one bathroom working for EVERYONE to use ... and when we landed, they had forgotten to depressurize the aircraft and couldn't open the doors 
Shortly thereafter ... they were shut down for maintenance discrepancies.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 6, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Probably not any different that Leisure Air or SunTrips were...
> We flew both. We didn't get stuck at home for a day waiting to leave... but others did...
> 
> That said... One time,  on Leisure Air, coming back from Maui, they had only one bathroom working for EVERYONE to use ... and when we landed, they had forgotten to depressurize the aircraft and couldn't open the doors
> Shortly thereafter ... they were shut down for maintenance discrepancies.



I guess my problem is that I am not familiar with these either! In Europe we do have several low cost carriers and price cutters with all the pro's and cons but I never booked with an American low cost carrier.


----------



## hcarman (Jun 6, 2012)

*Allegiant is fine*

We have flown Allegiant on several occasions.  We have never had any problems with them   In fact, all our departures have been prompt and on time.

They do charge for baggage, advance seat assignments, and I hear they will now be charging for carry on?  But, their charges end up being less than most of the major airlines, and their prices start lower.  And, if I were flying to Hawaii, I wouldn't mind paying for the convenience of getting a good seat.  I don't remember about drinks/food.  They may have charged for that - but again, so do most carriers and their prices start lower.  They also have different goodies you can buy from different locations - Disney towels, bags, Kookie pens (they are always fun for collecting), etc.  Flight attendants were always nice.

That being said, they do have fewer flights on most routes.  However, I have been on major carriers that had maintenance issues and could not get you on their flights for days because they were booked - so having more flights hasn't always helped so much.  Like many airlines, lines at check in can be long.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Jun 6, 2012)

*Sort of a Jekyll/Hyde Situation*

We use Allegiant mostly out of Great Falls going to Las Vegas and Phoeniz-Mesa. But we have used them out of Orlando (when they were in MCO, not Sanford) to got to the Carolina's.. Sometimes they are REALLY good, everything on time, no issues, smooth all the way.. And a couple times we have had Nightmarish type flights, delays, pilots late, crew late, etc etc..

All and all though they have gotten us to where we were going safely and on the same day (give or take 3 or 4 hours).. Thats more then I can say for United or Delta, who in both cases I have sat in either Salt Lake or Denver overnight because of a cancellation, or a late connection or general disorganization..

For us living in Canada about an hour north of the Montana Border, Allegiant has given us the "weekend" option of going to Vegas (out of Great Falls, MT or Kalispell, MT), which we have partaken in a couple times. And for those sort of flights we only bring what we can carry on, we generally stay at a Timeshare for the weekend and have Laundry facilities if needed.

Also to comment on the MD83 thing, Im pretty sure they are not flying those to Hawaii, I beleive they have leased a few 757's for that route, Im pretty sure the MD83 doesnt have the Range to make it from the West Coast to Vegas, I could be wrong..

Robb


----------



## Karen G (Jun 6, 2012)

Soccer Canada said:


> Im pretty sure the MD83 doesnt have the Range to make it from the West Coast to Vegas, I could be wrong..


They fly from Bellingham, WA, to Las Vegas in the MD83.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 7, 2012)

KonaCoffeeDrinker said:


> No guarantees on aircraft type on any airline.  Recently booked San Francisco to Kona on United. Happy to be on a 767 because of the 2-3-2 configuration. Week after booking United switched plane to 757.
> Have flown Allegiant on short hops and had no concerns.



The 767 to 757 change has happened to us as well, once on Delta, once on United.  We prefer the 767s for sure, dislike 757s.

Regarding the OP, I remember a few years ago flying ATA, the huge discounter back then.  The next year I went to book them again, and was one click away from booking the flights, held up for some reason, and a bit later they went belly-up.  Not sure how everything came out for refunds.

Marty


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 7, 2012)

I am from HI, and will be traveling to the mainland in July. We are returning to HI on Allegiant from Vegas on July 18th. 

Ya, they charge for *everything.* If you elect not to get a seat assignment by paying up front, they will give you one at the last minute, but you have no say at all, and your party may not be together.

However, at $179, even without the reclining seats, it gave me more spending $ for my 6 year overdue vacation to see my family on the mainland and WDW before my now 13 yo will be too old to want to vacay with the parents.

We also booked a Nov. flight from HNL to LAS for $318 for my Inlaws and just us without our son. 

I will report back here on our flights after we "ride."


----------



## Margariet (Jun 7, 2012)

*Thanks !*

Thanks for all these valuable reactions! Hapstersmom, thanks! I really appreciate it if you would let me know how your flight was in July. How wonderful to return to Hawaii. Enjoy your stay!



hapstersmom said:


> I am from HI, and will be traveling to the
> mainland in July. We are returning to HI on Allegiant from Vegas on July 18th.
> 
> Ya, they charge for *everything.* If you elect not to get a seat assignment by paying up front, they will give you one at the last minute, but you have no say at all, and your party may not be together.
> ...


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 8, 2012)

I could be wrong but think Allegiant Airline was in the news about starting one flight out Stockton airport to Hawaii in Nov 2012. 
 We fly out of Sacramento and its great even with a 1:15 drive each way.    
  When we lived in the Half Moon Bay area we had to go out of San Francisco so the Sac airport is great. Last year Allegiant started couple flights to Vegas from Stockton but don't know if they still do it or not now. Even being closer for us I would not fly out of Stockton unless we could go without leaving our car. Good bet it would be gone or strip/damaged when you come home! 

 PHILL12


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 10, 2012)

Phill12 said:


> I could be wrong but think Allegiant Airline was in the news about starting one flight out Stockton airport to Hawaii in Nov 2012.
> We fly out of Sacramento and its great even with a 1:15 drive each way.
> When we lived in the Half Moon Bay area we had to go out of San Francisco so the Sac airport is great. Last year Allegiant started couple flights to Vegas from Stockton but don't know if they still do it or not now. Even being closer for us I would not fly out of Stockton unless we could go without leaving our car. Good bet it would be gone or strip/damaged when you come home!
> 
> PHILL12



Allegiant has been known to start and remove flights. One place it did so was in Worcester, MA. It is unclear how they will fare in HI. This is the first time they are going up against a huge carrier, in this case, Hawaiian, with 17 flights per week between Vegas and HNL. But yes, they are also starting flights from smaller CA cities later this year, and into Maui, as well. It remains to be seen what will happen. The last carrier to cause a fare war in HI bankrupted the oldest and most loved airline, Aloha, and almost put Hawaiian out of business as well. Now, that carrier is almost out of business here.

I sure hope they stay flying for my flight in July!


----------



## daventrina (Jun 11, 2012)

Soccer Canada said:


> Im pretty sure the MD83 doesnt have the Range to make it from the West Coast to Vegas, I could be wrong..
> Robb



Even if they had the range the aren't certified for over water flight.


----------



## tidefan (Jun 11, 2012)

zora said:


> fyi, Hawaiian Airlines now has airbus in its fleet.


Yep. A330's. Flew LAS-HNL last week...


----------

